# Adjuster barrel for rear mech - Shimano Sora



## NealM (10 Sep 2014)

Hi Folks
I'm currently renovating a 2004 Giant OCR3, and the adjuster barrel on the rear mech has (at some point in history) been snapped off..

I'm fairly sure I can drill out the remaining threaded piece, that's sticking out of the rear mech, but then, of course; I need a replacement..

Does any one have one ??? Or know of somewhere that sells this kind of thing ???


Many thanks


----------



## MisterStan (10 Sep 2014)

CRC - £1.99


----------



## NealM (10 Sep 2014)

Great,, many thanks . .

Strange, I could have sworn I'd checked CRC !!!??


----------



## MisterStan (10 Sep 2014)

I may have a spare one on an old derailleur - I will check the bits box this evening. Assuming Shimano?


----------



## 4F (10 Sep 2014)

If it is Campag then I have always found parts on Dotbike


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2014)

Same thread as a brake adjuster, but they don't have that annoying click back dooberry thing on where the adjuster locks.


----------



## NealM (10 Sep 2014)

@MisterStan many thanks but I've ordered one from CRC..


----------



## NealM (16 Sep 2014)

Hi Folks
Just a quick update . . .

I've received the barrel adjuster from CRC, but it doesn't fit into the Tiagra rear mech ?? !!! It is too big ??..

The description on the CRC website says . . . . . _*"Compatible with almost any Shimano rear derailleur that requires a barrel adjuster"*_

So thought I'd just post to let everyone know.. (It won't fit Tiagra).

I guess I'll have to try and find a tap and die set to allow me to enlarge the threaded hole on the rear mech to allow the barrel adjuster to fit..


----------



## MisterStan (16 Sep 2014)

Are you sure you haven't cross threaded when fitting the barrel adjuster - now or previously? I have just put a shiny new derailleur on my roadie as i'd cross threaded the adjuster at some point in the past.... This lead to me missing out on a forum ride this weekend....


----------



## NealM (16 Sep 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's not cross threaded.. One glance and you can see that the barrel adjuster is bigger than the threaded hole it's supposed to fit into..

Although I did try screwing the adjuster into the other end of the hole (in case there was any chance of cross threading at the "normal" side), but it won't screw in at the other end either..


----------



## MisterStan (16 Sep 2014)

OK well before you get the tap and die out, i'll post you the one from my bits box - see if that fits... can you PM me your address if you want to go ahead with that?


----------

